# BB's and Rancher



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 5, 2007)

So where's the pics?????


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I can't wait to hear the review on the glaze.
Where's dem pics?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 5, 2007)

He'll probably post some pictures of a cook he did 4 or 5 years ago!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Well the Cherry Cola glaze was great. Not sure if the Chipotle Mustard was right for it but they were fantastic anyway. I ate a rack and a half.
> http://www.villagephotos.com/members/command.asp



Bryan.........................you've been doing this too long for a failure like this!   You must have eaten the URL......................


BTW, you ate a rack and a half??


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Now that's betta!
Looks awesome bro 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2007)

Good looking bones boy!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> No problems with the Rancher Charcaol Either. The WSM ran along just like it always does.


Man I don't know why but that stuff(Great stuff that it is) burns hotter for me. I usaually leave the vents 75% closed and today they were almost shut and she still ran a little hot   No sun here today either :?


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 5, 2007)

Good looking ribs Bryan. 8)


I have two bags of Rancher that are on standby for my next day off.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 5, 2007)

Good Looking ribs!!

Well done!


----------



## Unity (Aug 5, 2007)

Those really do look good! The color is fabulous.   

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 5, 2007)

Rack and a half? Are you on a diet? Nice looking bones!


----------



## john a (Aug 6, 2007)

Worth waiting for, very nice.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Great looking bones!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 6, 2007)

I love ribs They look great Bryan


----------



## cleglue (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice looking ribs.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 12, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Did them again today. They were good.



Wow, that is a fire red look.. I want a rib...please send me a rib.... [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 12, 2007)

How did you like the Rancher?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Bud those look awesome!!
One thing I noticed is the leftover Rancher coal in the WSM seems to crumble(Even the full pieces) after it's cooled down. I find it kind of hard to recycle. Do you have the same problem?


----------



## Unity (Aug 12, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> leftover Rancher coal in the WSM seems to crumble(Even the full pieces) after it's cooled down. I find it kind of hard to recycle.


Gee, in my nearly 40 years of using Weber grills, their ability to conserve charcoal has been one of my favorite features. Too bad that an otherwise good charcoal can't take advantage of that feature. 

--John  8) 
(Dunno why I should care, my Home Depot doesn't carry it anyhow.    )


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn, that picture looks just like the first group of pictures. Excellent job recreating a cook!



			
				Bryan S said:
			
		

> Did them again today. They were good.



http://www.villagephotos.com/viewpubima ... &selected=


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 13, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2uqmunec]Damn, that picture looks just like the first group of pictures. Excellent job recreating a cook!
> 
> Inspector Nick, If you would take note in the #'s of the pics from lastweeks cook and this weeks cook you would take note of the difference in the "BabyBacks001.jpg 002, 003, 004, 005, 006 from lastweek and this weeks pics is BabyBack2.jpg as in the 2 right behind BabyBacks is for the second cook with the Cherry Cola glaze. One is the original size 680X480 and the other is the one I dowsized to post on the forum 480X360.  This way I can tell the ribs from the first cook and the second cook and not get them mixed up, DA [smilie=thefinger.gif]  and take the smile off the smiley with the fingers.


[/quote:2uqmunec]

Yellow spots in the picture match exactly, blackened ends same shape and area, cherries in the same exact spots. Your the perfect photographer.   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=thumbdown2.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 13, 2007)

great job!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Brian I feel you should be more respective to senior citizens


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 13, 2007)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH! I thought the pictures were one and both the same. I thought yesterdays cook was in last weeks pictures.    I'm soooooo sorry. Please forgive me. It must have been a senior moment.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Let's have a vote!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 13, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2d0eec47]OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH! I thought the pictures were one and both the same. I thought yesterdays cook was in last weeks pictures.    I'm soooooo sorry. Please forgive me. It must have been a senior moment.


Or Stupidity.  [smilie=thefinger.gif][/quote:2d0eec47]

I doubt it!


----------



## Unity (Aug 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":32fdo9l1][quote="Nick Prochilo":32fdo9l1]OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH! I thought the pictures were one and both the same. I thought yesterdays cook was in last weeks pictures.    I'm soooooo sorry. Please forgive me. It must have been a senior moment.


Or Stupidity.  [smilie=thefinger.gif][/quote:32fdo9l1]

I doubt it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:32fdo9l1]
You guys are just suffering from the post-weekend, nothing-cooking blues. You'll feel better in another 4 days or so.  :P 

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 13, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:g6mrfk29]
You guys are just suffering from the post-weekend, nothing-cooking blues. You'll feel better in another 4 days or so.  :P 

--John  8)[/quote:g6mrfk29]
Just don't know where Nickie POO gets off telling me that I didn't cook ribs yesterday? Don't like being called a liar even if it was in a round about way. Next time you want to call me a LIAR Nickie say it to my face so I can kick your ASS!  [/quote:g6mrfk29]

I did dickhead! [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 13, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Seems you live in NY and I live in PA so you didn't say it to my face.  Keep showing your stupidity Nickie.  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]



Send me your address, I'll mail it to you.


----------

